# Praire goat



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

I just got this in an email. Is it real or is it photo shopped? The email said it was the world record.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

That appears to have maybe doubled the previous world record. It must have lived near a nuclear testing facility.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

That's Doc Meyers. The goat is real and is NOT the world record, although it is close.

Doc actually holds the world record (tie), but this aint it.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

I don't know it it's real or not, but that goat has a *HUGE* package. Oh and his horns are pretty big too :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> I don't know it it's real or not, but that goat has a *HUGE* package. Oh and his horns are pretty big too :mrgreen:


I will *never* go ice fishing with you !!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh don't tell me you didn't look! :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> Oh don't tell me you didn't look! :mrgreen:


I didn't. Till you said something....


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Where was it taken? Looks like the Arizona Strip/Hurricane Cliffs.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

> That's Doc Meyers. The goat is real and is NOT the world record, although it is close.
> 
> Doc actually holds the world record (tie), but this aint it.


YOU MEAN THERE'S ONE BIGGER???


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> > That's Doc Meyers. The goat is real and is NOT the world record, although it is close.
> >
> > Doc actually holds the world record (tie), but this aint it.
> 
> ...


It _looks_ bigger than the full body world's record mount at Cabela's. Is the Cabela's mount Doc Meyer's (or a replicate)?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not sure if the one at Cabela's is a replica, or if it's the _other_ world record.

Yes, there are bigger goats.

Here's a photo of Doc's world record goat.
[attachment=0pmjau4q]WR_pronghorn.jpg[/attachmentpmjau4q]


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I read some where that it was shot in wyoming.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Arizona, Coconino County.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I actually know Mr. Meyer. One hell of a nice guy. Bought all kinds of fly fishing gear at the shop I used to work for. When he told me he had the world record goat goat I thought he was pulling my chain. I was proven WRONG after I looked it up. That'll teach me the customer IS always right!! O|*


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

That thing makes my goat this year seem pathetic!!!!!


----------

